# Designing a Heat Pressed Label



## Oritron (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking about getting some transfers made up to stick inside the shirt at the neck, but I have some questions. Hopefully some people who make heat-transfer labels could give me a hand?

1) I hear to deal with labels, it's a good idea to make letters "negative space." However, I might need to label a shirt that won't get me high contrast. Would it work to have a full rectangle in one color, and then overlap that with a negative-space design, or would the plastisol peel from itself?

2) The shirts are going to be water-based prints. Would it be unclear if the care instructions specified "do not iron this label", but that the rest of the shirt is fine? Or should I err on the safe side and just say "do not iron"?

3) I think I would want to get rid of the original tags - not only the blank brand, but also the care label. If I use a seam ripper (mentioned in other tags), would I need to restitch that spot to keep the collar from coming apart? I have some other seam ripper questions that I'll post in another thread.

4) I'm just starting up, therefore I want to keep my costs down. Could I apply these transfers with a clothes iron to get started, and eventually buy a label-sized heat press, or am I being mental?

5) EDIT - I moved the rest of this question, and expanded it a bit, to it's own thread, since it's not quite related.

Thanks!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

with screen printed plastisol, usually the labels are made and ganged up with the transfer designs. This way they match the shirt/design concept and transfer type.

example: a layout with 6 designs plus 2 labels per 12x18 transfer sheet.

there may be places with low minimums that specialize in "Labels". You dont really need them made with plastisol, there are other methods/types out there.


----------



## Oritron (Feb 26, 2007)

T-BOT said:


> there may be places with low minimums that specialize in "Labels". You dont really need them made with plastisol, there are other methods/types out there.


I think Lucy knows that I asked TdotT just yesterday night if they would print less than 100 sheets, since that's a lot of labels if that's all you've got on them 

Regardless of minimums, though, I think the questions still apply - would, for example, that kind of negative-space print over a solid print of plastisol wear out badly? Actually, I guess the question of whether or not you can use a clothes iron instead of a heat press is minimums-related


----------

